# Del muro de Berlin a la malla de Ate-La Molina



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

La inseguridad en las calles de Lima ha originado que vecinos de diversos distritos pongan rejas y mallas en puntos estratégicos, sin embargo, en el límite de los distritos de Ate y La Molina, la colocación de una malla de más de 200 metros de largo en la calle Bucaramanga ha causado malestar entre los residentes de la zona.
El alcalde de Ate, Óscar Benavides Majino, exige a su par de La Molina el retiro de la red, y el gobernador del último distrito asevera que esta no es impedimento. En la mencionada zona se encuentra el colegio Alpomayo, donde estudian 2,500 alumnos.
Además está la asociación de vivienda San Francisco de Asís, donde habitan 4,000 personas. Ambos locales pertenecen al distrito de Ate y la urbanización Santa Patricia de La Molina. 
El alcalde de La Molina, José Luis Dibós Vargas Prada, manifestó que la malla no interfiere en el tránsito porque es longitudinal, además sirve para proteger a los niños del colegio.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que pena.....a tanto ha llegado el crimen?


----------

